# Allis Chalmers 5-24/7-24?



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

I just acquired this Allis Chalmers. It was at a buddy of mine's house and he is moving to Hawaii. I grabbed a few machines from him before he leaves because I know as soon as he leaves and the vultures find out they will be in there stealing his things. So while we were looking at things of at least some value [to store or put away-He's just leaving stuff there in the open] I latched onto this snowblower. He said the previous owner said it was his pride and joy. In reality the previous owner, who my buddy let stay in the place next to his, is going away for a while, a long while because of a run-in with the law. I said [to my buddy] I would take care of it for him because otherwise it would rot away in the open outside. So in reality it is not mine; I am just "storing" it for the guy for the next 15 to life years. So I want to get it in good running order and use it once in a while to keep her blood circulating. I just HAD to rescue her. Here's the stats:

Allis-Chalmers: 1690673 001131

Motor: HM70 132016E SER 3228D

Could anybody decode this for me please? I tried a basic internet search and came up empty. Best guess is between 1965-1975. And if you look at the one picture you will notice a 7-24 sticker over 5-24. So how do I tell which one it is? And what size is the motor? It runs because I pulled the plug and put a quick shot of starting fluid in it and it came to life immediately but the carburetor [and tank] smell bad so I need to clean everything, change the oil, and a basic tune-up. But for the first time in decades we do not have any snow on the ground here in lower Michigan but I expect that to change very soon.
Here's a couple of pictures:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Parts tree seems to think that it's either a '79 or '84...and as a 7hp.

Interesting how the 5-24 label is sticking through...i thought for a second that it was repowered. 

Based on the tecumseh code, I believe the 3 implies '83 making your machine the '84 version.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

classiccat said:


> Parts tree seems to think that it's either a '79 or '84...and as a 7hp.
> 
> Interesting how the 5-24 label is sticking through...i thought for a second that it was repowered.
> 
> Based on the tecumseh code, I believe the 3 implies '83 making your machine the '84 version.


Parts Tree... I forgot about them... haven't been there in a while.

Thanks

It's a 1979 as it is a 24" not a 23.6"


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This machine was made by Simplicity.

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Allis Chalmers line of snowblowers, and I think maybe all of their OPE was made by Simplicity. The first part of that series of numbers, 1690673, is the model number. I threw that into Simplicity's support page for you. Here's the owner's manual and parts list that came up. Model 1690673 is the 7HP model, and that H70 is probably the original engine.


http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/heCyEN8ctG1rE3CDk54bp796Dq.pdf

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/heCBEN8cvK1rE3CSl54bp796Dq.pdf

Obviously the 7-24 sticker was thrown on over the 5-24, but the mystery would be who. The factory or somebody else who may have rebuilt it later? 

Here's how to decipher the Tecumseh engine code:
Tecumseh Engine Model Number and Spec Number Locator


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks guys for the information and links.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Terrance said:


> ...
> It's a 1979 as it is a 24" not a 23.6"


IMO, the engine year is a better indicator over a fractional measurement on the parts-tree website.

"Based on the tecumseh code, I believe the 3 implies '83 making your machine the '84 version."

...unless it's been repowered, then your guess is as good as mine :laugh:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

classiccat said:


> IMO, the engine year is a better indicator over a fractional measurement on the parts-tree website.
> 
> "Based on the tecumseh code, I believe the 3 implies '83 making your machine the '84 version."
> 
> ...unless it's been repowered, then your guess is as good as mine :laugh:


It's a 4-5 year window so it does not really matter much. I just want to get it running and put her through the paces. :hope: 
I remember when I was a kid in the 70's that our neighbor had a large orange snowblower with chains on it. It was a beast and we often used it to blow snow into one large pile and carve a snowfort or igloo out of it. It saved us tons of work.


----------



## Carmen Anthony (Mar 23, 2021)

Terrance said:


> I just acquired this Allis Chalmers. It was at a buddy of mine's house and he is moving to Hawaii. I grabbed a few machines from him before he leaves because I know as soon as he leaves and the vultures find out they will be in there stealing his things. So while we were looking at things of at least some value [to store or put away-He's just leaving stuff there in the open] I latched onto this snowblower. He said the previous owner said it was his pride and joy. In reality the previous owner, who my buddy let stay in the place next to his, is going away for a while, a long while because of a run-in with the law. I said [to my buddy] I would take care of it for him because otherwise it would rot away in the open outside. So in reality it is not mine; I am just "storing" it for the guy for the next 15 to life years. So I want to get it in good running order and use it once in a while to keep her blood circulating. I just HAD to rescue her. Here's the stats:
> 
> Allis-Chalmers: 1690673 001131
> 
> ...


I have an Allis Chalmers 5-24. Perfect working condition. Can you please tell me the value? I have no need for it. My phone is 559-690-2979. That’s a California number but I now reside in Indiana.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

This thread is over 5 years old


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Allis Chalmers owned Simplicity from 1965 until up around 2004, then A.C. sold off Simplicity Division to Briggs&Stratton Corp.
Simplicity built Allis Chalmers tractors and lawn equipment with both the A.C. and Simplicity names on them during that period.
A.C. bought them to expand their lawn and garden line at that time and then later wanted to break away from that product line because they specialized in larger heavy equipment a lot more than small equipment. They made more money on their larger equipment than the lawn and garden equipment.
Allis Chalmers was an extremely large company at that time, they were getting too big and started selling off a bunch of their different divisions to consolidate their operations.
They made much more than tractors, they made mining equipment, heavy earth moving machinery, nuclear power generating equipment and many other types of equipment that most people never knew about.
If anyone gets the chance, read up on Allis Chalmers history and all the different types of equipment they made, the company started back in the late 1800's early 1900's.


----------

